# Looking for a story



## zxc098 (Oct 4, 2012)

story was about a women who tricks her boyfriend/husband into thinking she is pregnant. He then ends up being her devoted slave for 9 months only to discover that she is actually not pregnant just fat.

This could have been posted on fantasy feeder as well @[email protected]


----------



## ShammyBoy (Oct 9, 2012)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33845

Not the one I think you are thinking of but similar.


----------



## zxc098 (Oct 13, 2012)

no this was a pretty full length story. Maybe it was on fantasy feeder, unfortunetly i don't have a paying account there so its hard to search for things :/


----------



## silentbob (Dec 11, 2012)

http://fantasyfeeder.com/cms/infusions/stories/view.php?id=1698


----------

